# Crew needed for matagorda offshore overnight sun-tues



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

Need 2 people. First choice flower gardens. 2 choice swordfishing in the 60-80 mike range. Leave Sunday afternoon or Monday morning. Still monitoring weather. Split fuel, ice, bait, etc. cost $300-$400. Boat is a 33 world cat. Please pm me you phone number and a little about yourself so we can talk! Thanks!


----------

